# Another new guy from Niagara



## Martin w (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi my name is Martin. I am a cabinet maker by trade but machine shop is my hobby. My father was a tool maker before he passed. I have been putting together a fairly complete machine shop, although most of the machines are at least 60 years old Lol.1957 Martin DLZ502 lathe 20”x84”,DoAll bandsaw,Kearney and Trecker vertical mill, Brown and Sharpe #2 surface grinder, Atlas lathe, Carolina horizontal bandsaw, and MT3 drill press. These are all three phase machines that I run on a rotary phase converter and step up transformer.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Janger (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi Martin - welcome aboard.post a couple more times and let’s see that doAll bandsaw.!


----------



## Martin w (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks, will do. It’s a 1948 model . Has the blade welder and takes a 192” blade, and gravity feed. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Janger (Mar 30, 2018)

16’ blade wow.


----------



## Martin w (Mar 30, 2018)

Here are a couple pictures of the DoAll
Cheers
Martin


----------



## PeterT (Mar 30, 2018)

Welcome Martin. Wow that is some nice classic iron you have there!


----------



## Janger (Mar 31, 2018)

Nice band saw. Big. How does gravity feed work on saws like that? And it’s variable speed? No VFD in 1946. How did that work then?


----------



## Martin w (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi John,
The variable speed is almost exactly like a snowmobile. The more or less you crank the handle the narrower or wider the pulley gets and faster or slower the blade goes.
The gravity feed is awesome. There is a chain on hooked to a large counter weight. You hook the chain to a L shaped sprocket that goes against the work piece and with a foot pedal you can control the pressure of cut. There is a handle that can be cranked for light to heavy workpieces. It just moves the counter weight forward or backwards.
Thanks for the interest. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Martin w (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi John,
Sorry for the side ways pictures. The V-60 is much bigger than mine, good if you are building a locomotive Lol
Thanks for the interest.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome and good for you having those older machines! Those DoAlls have been around a long time. I seem to recall seeing one at an aircraft museum. I think they were used in factories to make trainers in Southern Alberta during WWII.

Speaking of aircraft museums...Springbank has the Avro display up and available...http://www.metronews.ca/news/calgar...seum-building-legendary-aircraft-replica.html

You admins should hold a meetup there!


----------



## Tom O (Apr 1, 2018)

I have been wanting to see that Avro arrow exhibit for a while now.


----------



## Janger (Apr 1, 2018)

That sounds good - is there a meeting place there? Food? Drink?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 1, 2018)

No idea--just food for thought. Might be a cool place for a discussion 

Anyways, I am going to try to get out there in the next few weeks as I can see it from my house. The plane sure has a place in our hearts. The new F-35 has a flight ceiling of 50,000 feet; the Arrow had this in the 1950's ! Amazing.


----------

